# Endless Breeze Fan some purchase info for you



## Snunkie (Mar 21, 2011)

Well, for anyone wanting an Endless Breeze fan, here is some info for you...

after reading about them on here and discovering that some had decided to buy from Amazon.com instead of the UK I decided to go ahead and do it.

They retail for approximately £82.99-£92 over here plus any shipping costs so if I could get it any cheaper this way I was going to try

I placed the order on 9th June. The initial purchase price on Amazon.com was $72.65 (£1 = $1.5689 currently) approx £46.30 with free shipping stated inside of USA so I knew there would be a shipping charge to pay on top

After purchase, a shipping and handling charge of $17.84 was applied (approx £11.37) 

I then received an import fees deposit charge of $18.10 (approx £11.54)

My total cost was $108.59 - approximately £69.21 including shipping and import tax and it has just arrived on my doorstep, having taken only 9 days to get here, in fact just 6 working days. 

I haven't tried it yet but will report back when I have. I haven't read any bad reviews about them so I have high hopes!

Hope this helps anyone trying to decide where to buy from as I was

Lucy


----------



## Snunkie (Mar 21, 2011)

Have just plugged it into our Burstner and tried it and am mightily impressed! The power is phenomenal, forgetting that it is only a 12v product

I was a bit worried about it working in the Burstner as we have the Euro type 12v sockets which we have to use an adapter in and I didn't know if it would work though one, but so far so good!

If you are thinking of purchasing one I would say go for it!


----------



## Scattycat (Mar 29, 2011)

We went for the O2-COOL 10-Inch 2-Speed Battery or Plug-In Portable Fan which was only around £20

It can be run on U2 type batteris, mains or via 12v socket in the van.

No complaints so far :wink:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Snunkie said:


> Well, for anyone wanting an Endless Breeze fan, here is some info for you...
> 
> after reading about them on here and discovering that some had decided to buy from Amazon.com instead of the UK I decided to go ahead and do it.
> 
> ...


Less then £60 on Ebay, postage a bit steep though


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Snunkie,

what about the noise, is it noisy when running???

Aldra


----------



## Snunkie (Mar 21, 2011)

Yes, but the postage is horrendous and then you have the customs charge on top of that so much dearer[/quote]


----------



## Snunkie (Mar 21, 2011)

Hi Aldra

Yes it makes a noise, but nothing I didn't expect. It's a very powerful fan and makes the noise you would expect on full blast, however it has 3 settings and the lowest setting is very quiet

Lucy


----------



## mikebeaches (Oct 18, 2008)

aldra said:


> Snunkie,
> 
> what about the noise, is it noisy when running???
> 
> Aldra


We bought one from amazon.com a couple of months ago.

It turned out to be a life-saver in the South of France two weeks ago. Made the van much more comfortable in the heat.

Yes, as Lucy says, it does make some noise, especially on the highest setting. Nonetheless, it was also very refreshing at top speed. And it was significantly quieter (though not silent of course) on the slowest speed, which still provided a good breeze to make things more comfortable.

We didn't need it overnight, but I think we could probably have slept with it on the lowest setting if necessary (fortunately it was not too hot at night).

My wife is particularly pleased with it - in fact, it was she who 'authorised' me to buy it. :wink:


----------



## Snunkie (Mar 21, 2011)

We think it will be really useful when travelling abroad as we can have the cab aircon on and have found a way of hanging the fan from the ladder connecting point on the cab bed, and we think it will help circulate the cold air from the cab to help benefit the children as it gets quite hot in the back. We have full aircon but can only use the Hab aircon on hookup.


----------



## chasper (Apr 20, 2008)

I bought one of these from Amazon from the USA , i paid $18.10 deposit against the import fees, today i have a message from Amazon to say they will reimburse me $1.72 i apparently was overcharged. It will be put back onto my credit card account automatically.


----------



## mikebeaches (Oct 18, 2008)

chasper said:


> I bought one of these from Amazon from the USA , i paid $18.10 deposit against the import fees, today i have a message from Amazon to say they will reimburse me $1.72 i apparently was overcharged. It will be put back onto my credit card account automatically.


Wow! You're lucky. :wink:

I didn't receive a refund on the import duty deposit - can't remember exactly how much I was charged for the deposit now. :roll:


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

mikebeaches said:


> I didn't receive a refund on the import duty deposit - can't remember exactly how much I was charged for the deposit now. :roll:


Mike: I seem to remember you bought one at the same time as us....and didn't you also buy a step from Lakeland at the same time as us - just before the price was reduced by 2/3rd ?

I think you ought to check with me before you make any other purchases. I have to tell you that this sort of thing happens to me every time.

(We haven't had anything back either but we have used the fan in very hot weather and reckon it was worth what we paid.)

G


----------



## mikebeaches (Oct 18, 2008)

Grizzly said:


> mikebeaches said:
> 
> 
> > I didn't receive a refund on the import duty deposit - can't remember exactly how much I was charged for the deposit now. :roll:
> ...


You're nearly right.... However, we didn't buy the Lakeland step straight away - decided to think about it for a day or two. Then spotted the reduced price - and went for it. :roll: I did see the offer and purchased before you posted about the sale though.

Your product advice has been excellent - thanks.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

mikebeaches said:


> You're nearly right.... However, we didn't buy the Lakeland step straight away - decided to think about it for a day or two. Then spotted the reduced price - and went for it. :roll: I did see the offer and purchased before you posted about the sale though.
> 
> Your product advice has been excellent - thanks.


GGGrrrrr!! I wrote a pathetic letter to Lakeland but it got me no where ! It is a good step however and so much better than our old one.

G


----------



## mandyandandy (Oct 1, 2006)

Just for those who don't know, if you click on the grey bit on the top of the box - where it says Best Match then on the drop down pick Lowest Price with P7P lowest first, it will bring up this one

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/FANTASTIC..._Camper_Parts_Accessories&hash=item564643c499

It also then gives you the postage costs of all other items listed.

Handy when buying something and there are alot of the same listed.

Mandy


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

Hi all,

Mandy can you point me in the right direction to "Best Match" please, I can't find it.

Thank you

Drew


----------



## mikebeaches (Oct 18, 2008)

Drew said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Mandy can you point me in the right direction to "Best Match" please, I can't find it.
> 
> ...


Hi Drew

If you look at this link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/sch/i.html?_from=R40&_nkw=ENDLESS BREEZE&LH_PrefLoc=2&_sop=15

There are currently 10 different 'Endless Breeze' fans for sale. Mandy is referring to the grey drop-down box towards the top-right of the web page with the title 'Sort By' - where you can choose a range of options - in this case 'Price + P&P lowest first'


----------



## mandyandandy (Oct 1, 2006)

Thanks for explaining that, not very good at it am I.

Another little gem that not everyone is aware of -

http://www.ebay.co.uk/sch/i.html?_sacat=0&_from=R40&_nkw=dvd+player+car&rt=nc

I have chosen the above because they have some with best offers on them. If you go to someone who is doing best offers and they have more than one item you can do this.

Scroll down left hand column once on their main page and click on completed listings, it will then bring up all the sales of that item and how much they are willing to accept. This saves you making a silly offer and then not wanting to go back, or making an offer he has accepted before and not offering over that. 
I use this one alot for checking out competitors sales too. 

Mandy

HOpe this helps if more info needed just ask.


----------

